# Fumes from M&P?



## sperry (Oct 6, 2012)

I have a parrotlet which can die from fumes from Teflon cookware.  Obviously a sensitive little guy.  Anyone know anything about potential fumes from either microwaving or using the double boiler for M&P?


----------



## lsg (Oct 6, 2012)

I usually use my stove hood vent and open a window when soaping.  I suggest putting your little guy in another room when melting M&P.  I have never noticed any fumes, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## lisamaliga (Oct 6, 2012)

lsg said:
			
		

> I suggest putting your little guy in another room when melting M&P.



This would be the safest bet.


----------



## sperry (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks both of you.  Both suggestions are probably safe.  But, I just keep coming back to TEFLON being fatal.   Whudathunkit?  Maybe I'll try to borrow a petless' friend's kitchen.


----------



## Relle (Oct 7, 2012)

If you are that worried, its probably a good idea.


----------



## Lindy (Oct 7, 2012)

Actually I've owned a large number of birds, including those that fall under the breed of parrotlet.  Until recently I *always* used teflon without problems.  The only time it can become a problem is when the teflon is scratched.  If you have your bird in another room entirely there shouldn't be a problem.  If you are really concerned then you can put your pet into your bedroom and close the door until you have finished working.


----------



## birdcharm (Oct 7, 2012)

Hi, 

I think the Teflon issue has to do with 
heating a pan that does not have 
anything in it, but, it's not to be trusted
either way with birds IMO, that's why 
they are discontinuing the manufacture of it.
(Not because of birds, but because there 
are strange ingredients in it.)

As for melt 'n' pour, I highly doubt that it 
would release any toxic fumes ... it seems 
as though that would be to say that there
is something actively toxic within the soap 
that is still there and I don't believe there is. 
Most likely, there are more toxic ingredients 
in fragrance oils.  Also, melt 'n' pour should 
never be allowed to get very hot, so I don't 
think it really emits fumes. 

This is my opinion about it anyway, as I 
really don't see it as a threat. 

Kathy


----------



## sperry (Oct 11, 2012)

For what it's worth...   I opened the windows on either side of the house (small unit).  Bird on one wall, then the fan (strong one) blowing away from the bird, into the stove (I used a double boiler) and out the other window.  Apparently no ill effects on the bird.  Also for what it's worth....  I used New Direction Arromatics.  (Natural SLS Free.)  I hate perfume-y stuff.  This stuff "smells" great.  Virtually no smell... yet... nice.  Can't describe smells very well.


----------



## Sanctuary (Oct 18, 2012)

Hello,
I would like to reply to your post. It is safe to do MP soaps around your animals.  I have 2 dogs and a blue and gold McCaw.  MP soap is safe.  I melt my base in a stainless steel double boiler and have had no issues with MP base.  Now.....doing CP soap...yes....when I do my lye and water....I do  this outside so that there is plenty of fresh air....then I bring it in when it has cooled down a bit.  So...to answer your question....MP is safe around your bird.

Sanctuary


----------

